
Jerry Seinfeld Dumps Microsoft, Goes Back To Mac - chuck_taylor
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/11/03/jerry-seinfeld-dumps-micr_n_343528.html
======
kakooljay
Probably just an oversight on the set, & possibly a violation of his contract
with MS??

